# WTB older laptop



## wolfeking

I am in the market for something to replace my IBM A20m laptop (my LCD is burning out, and a replacement is around 125). I have a budget of $100 with shipping, and very low expectations. All I am really looking for is something with a Good LCD that is mobile, but doesn't weigh a tonne (heavy is fine, but for say, no 20 Lb netbooks lol.) It needs at least 2 USB ports (for reference the A20m has 1 USB 1.1), 256 min RAM, and a dvd drive. Mac lappys are fine, as long as they will be fairly stable on the go. 
Anyone have an older laptop that they will let go for cheap?


----------



## wolfeking

bumps....


----------



## bkribbs

Did you find one yet?


----------



## wolfeking

sure havent.


----------



## bkribbs

What sort of specs are you looking for? I have a dell inspiron 8000, its fairly heavy, but it works pretty well. Its got a Pentium 3 inside it, and I think a 20 or 40, maybe 60 gig harddrive.


----------



## wolfeking

I am mainly looking for a 3.5 floppy drive and P3 550MHz or higher processor. 

what OS does it have? And how much are you looking for from it?


----------



## bkribbs

wolfeking said:


> I am mainly looking for a 3.5 floppy drive and P3 550MHz or higher processor.
> 
> what OS does it have? And how much are you looking for from it?



It came with ME I believe. And it runs XP fine. But I'd have to wipe it because of everything it has on it. 

I would assume it has a floppy drive, it has an IR I/O, 2? USB, I believe a cd drive, and 2 batteries. I also think it's an 800 MHz CPU. I can check if your interested. And I'm not sure exactly how much to ask. The shipping may be expensive, or it may not. What do you think?


----------



## wolfeking

if you can find out how much shipping would be to 27027 zip, then Id be willing to make an offer.     And once you wipe it, would you be able to reload it with a OS? a Linux OS would be fine, just to be able to show that it functions properly.


----------



## bkribbs

wolfeking said:


> if you can find out how much shipping would be to 27027 zip, then Id be willing to make an offer.     And once you wipe it, would you be able to reload it with a OS? a Linux OS would be fine, just to be able to show that it functions properly.



Alright sure! Do you have a preference with what linux I load on it?


----------



## wolfeking

ive used ubuntu and mint before. Either one is fine with me.


----------



## bkribbs

Ok, looking at the laptop, I now remember that there is a dvd drive (or something along those lines, it could be a cd drive, probably is) built in that doesn't work, and the cover is snapped off of it. Is that a problem?

And actually, I see that there actually isn't a floppy drive, so if you really want one, this won't work.


----------



## wolfeking

I may still be wiling to buy it, but i wouldnt give very much for it, seeing as I will have to get a CD/DVD drive (probably USB or Serial) and a USB Floppy drive to do what I need it to.    
Then again, I could make a mobile media server out of it since I got all that on my HP, and could just transfer the movies and such via a flash key.


----------



## bkribbs

I forgot to mention, it does have a broken cd drive, but it also has a working one. It has 2 compartments at the bottom, where there is always a battery in one, and in the other, you can buy an extra battery or you can put in a cd drive. And you could most likely find a floppy drive like that, or just a USB one.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, well, how much do you want for it?


----------



## bkribbs

Honestly, first I want to make sure everything works. I haven't used it in a while. If everything else works, then I can give a price. I'll hopefully have time to test it tonight.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, thanks man. Ill be waiting for the reply in the morning/tomorrow.


----------



## wolfeking

bump


----------



## bkribbs

Hey man sorry. I'll try to get to it this weekend. I have exams next week and last week was an off week. And just out of curiousity, in your sig, lauren gray. I know a Lauren Gray. How old is the one you know?


----------



## wolfeking

shes 16. From Roanoke, Va.


----------



## bkribbs

wolfeking said:


> shes 16. From Roanoke, Va.



Shoot. That would have been funny. And I should be able to get to it tomorrow.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, im in no hurry


----------



## bkribbs

Bro, I'm not sure where it is now. My room got picked up, and it disappeared in the process. I'll look for it, but I'm not sure I'll be able to find it. I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## wolfeking

ok Bk. thanks for keeping me up to date with it.


----------



## strollin

Are you still looking for a laptop?  I have one I will give you (you pay shipping).  It's a Fujitsu Lifebook C2220.  It's got a P4M with 768M of RAM and a 120G HDD and currently has Ubuntu 11.04 running on it.  Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## wolfeking

does it have a DVD drive that functions? And how much would shipping be using USPS with tracking? It should fit in a standard flat rate box. 
I assume that http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/fujitsu-lifebook-c2220-notebook/1707-3121_7-30490859.html is the review of this lappy? If so, it looks good for my purposes, assuming that most of it works (screen, optical drive, HDD, and USB ports, Serial if it has it). 
(Also check Fedex. they have excellent service, and generally arrives ahead of the expected day).


----------



## strollin

Yes, DVD burner works (just burned a CD with it the other day).  It has 4 USB ports, serial & parallel ports, PCMCIA slot, SD card slot and LAN port.  The display is good (I don't see any dead pixels or anything).  It has built-in 802.11G wifi but I have it setup to use a tiny USB 802.11N adapter.

Here's what's wrong with it: battery is on it's last legs (won't hold a charge), it has a non-working floppy drive (ZIF connector for it's ribbon cable broke off), the cooling fan is a bit loud and the keytop for the F6 key is missing (key still works, just no keytop).

Yes, that's the correct review you linked to.

If you are still interested, I will look into how much it would cost to ship it to you.  What is your zip code?


----------



## wolfeking

zip is 27027.    
and sounds good to me. I can get a external floppy drive later on.


----------



## strollin

BTW, the optical is a CD burner/DVD ROM drive not a DVD burner as I said earlier.  I'll check into shipping costs.


----------



## wolfeking

ok. I just need it to read dvd's. I have a burner on the other lappies if I need that function.


----------



## strollin

Here's a link to the manual: C2220 Manual


----------



## wolfeking

ok. Im pretty sure Ill get it, assuming the shipping isnt too much.


----------

